# A chance to see the Northern Lights



## StormFeather (Feb 17, 2011)

After the recent CME's from the sun, one of which is the largest for 4 years, there may be a chance of seeing the Aurora Borealis over the UK tonight. 

Although I'm in the south, I'll be looking out tonight with my fingers crossed . . .

Aurora Borealis Displays Possible Over UK Tonight: How to See Guide | Science | Epoch Times


----------



## The Judge (Feb 17, 2011)

Oooh, thanks for that Storm.  I've always wanted to see the Northern Lights, so if there's the remotest chance, I might just get the Judicial Significant Other outside at midnight to have a dekko!  (I might stay inside until he signals, though...)


----------



## StormFeather (Feb 17, 2011)

Entirely with you there TJ!!  (Although other half is already dozing on the sofa - so may be on my own)

If there is a remote chance of seeing the lights I will be watching.  I know what they are, I've read lots about them, but I still want to see it and feel the pure _magic_ that they seem to be . . . .


----------



## sloweye (Feb 17, 2011)

I will be keeping my eyes to the sky.


----------



## Tinsel (Feb 18, 2011)

I've seen them at least one time before, and fairly clearly, but I had gone for many years without seeing a rainbow believe it or not, until recently.

I think that I remember appreciating the green lights. It has actually just simply been a long time since I've looked into the sky and tried to see anything at all. It is just not fashionable. Yet people once tried to learn something from the stars, even the supposedly intelligent camp. I'm not sure why because if there is no profit in looking up than I'm hard pressed to strain myself. Yet on the Internet you can look at nice clear photos. The Universe has a long way to go my friends. It is expanding. There is star dust approaching the atmosphere where it is converted into hundreds of millions of green backs.

Just kidding! In fact it should be called the Southern Lights.


----------



## J Riff (Feb 20, 2011)

Are they in 3D?


----------



## Vertigo (Feb 20, 2011)

I used to live in Shetland many years ago and saw them quite frequently up there. Only seen them a couple of times since I've been living int he Highlands. Have been looking for them over the last couple of nights but unfortunately either nothing or clouds .

Note to those of you looking out for them. You need to keep going out for a quick look. At these latituds the lights may appear for just ten minutes and then not be seen again for a couple of hours and so on.



> Just kidding! In fact it should be called the Southern Lights.


 
*aurora australis* as opposed to our northern _*aurora borealis*_


----------



## soulsinging (Feb 23, 2011)

Seeing the northern lights is one of two big things on my bucket list. The other is the redwood/sequoia forest in the Pacific northwest. One of these days I'm going to have to venture up to Canada to check them out.

I'd also like to see a rogue wave, but that seems somewhat risky... in addition to being impossible to predict.


----------



## Tinsel (Feb 28, 2011)

The stars really were used for navigation but don't ask me for the tutorial on it.


----------

